# how to travel with Jerald show cart?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

it would be most common to put it in the back of the truck padded and shafts over the cab.
In a gooseneck you would have to put it in with the shafts tied to the ceiling and a partition so the horses cant get near the body or wheel.
In this photo I had a 3 horse slant a cart much larger than a sulky. Full size horse on front stall and I made a wooden stall for the mini and put the cart behind and shafts up and over both. Traveled 1400 miles this way.
Or tie to a hayrack on top or hang off the back door. You can get something made to hang off the back.
Look closely and you will see a mini in there.


----------



## hempstead (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank You! You gave me great ideas in how to do it. My trainer wanted me to put it on the back of our trailer in a buggy carrier. But what if I needed to get my horse out in a hurry, or it rains. We pick up our new cart next week so I am going to experiment putting it inside the trailer. Also, I think I can take the shafts off. 

I appreciate the response and picture. 
Thanks Again!
Jacke


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

hempstead said:


> Thank You! You gave me great ideas in how to do it. My trainer wanted me to put it on the back of our trailer in a buggy carrier. But what if I needed to get my horse out in a hurry, or it rains. We pick up our new cart next week so I am going to experiment putting it inside the trailer. Also, I think I can take the shafts off.
> 
> I appreciate the response and picture.
> Thanks Again!
> Jacke


 It wont will fit in the 2 horse bumper pull with an equine. Taking off the shafts wont be quick and easy.
The rain wont hurt it. The seat comes off generally. Most people buy a nice padded cover also.
The extra minute it takes to get the cart out to get to the horse wont be a big deal in an emergency. 
If you have a bad wreck I don't think it will matter.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

churumbeque--That picture made me laugh xD I know nothing about carts (let alone transporting them) but that's adorbs


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Zexious said:


> churumbeque--That picture made me laugh xD I know nothing about carts (let alone transporting them) but that's adorbs


 If there's a will there's a way.
I love my LQ and to replace it with a 2+1 I would have to get a bigger truck 55K and a 2+1 with LQ starts at over 60K


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I see them up on the roof of a larger trailer, larger than a two horse.


----------



## hempstead (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas. Next week I go to get the cart at my trainers. I am taking my 2 horse trailer with my horse. I am going to let him figure this out! My husband thinks we should put the cart in the bed of the truck with the 2 horse. With our LQ 3 horse, he wants to get a buggy carrier for the back or put it on the roof. If I am alone which I usually am, how in the world am I supposed to get it on the roof or in the carrier? I hate to ask people to help me. When I get it next week, I will play around trying to figure this out. I really like the idea of putting it inside with my horse. It solves so many problems.
Thanks again.
Jacke


----------

